

Copy and Paste Trick iPhone & iPod Touch - vatu
http://www.technobuzz.net/copy-and-paste-trick-iphone-ipod-touch/
Most of the iphone and iPod Touch User coamplain about lack of copy and paste Feature. Today, however, copy and paste between Safari and Mail is really coming to the iPhone, courtesy of two nifty JavaScript bookmarks from Pastebud. To start copying and pasting, you only have to bookmark two JavaScript files. You can do this either in the iPhone’s browser, or the browser whose bookmarks you sync to the iPhone. The final step is to delete the first few characters of the bookmark, as it isn’t possible to bookmark an actual script on the iPhone.
======
vegashacker
Here's the real link: <http://pastebud.com/>

